# no food or water after 4:00 pm EST today



## Lucy's_heart (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi everyone

Lucy is to be spayed tomorrow morning at 8:00. She can't have anything to eat or drink after 4:00 this afternoon in prep for going under anesthesia. In the spirit of helping her thru that, I'm not going to eat, either. 

She usually gets her two meals before that, anyway. One meal at 8:00 a.m. and one at 3:00 p.m. I'll give her a good four mile walk today so that she's nice and tired by 4:00, and we usually go to sleep by 10:00 at the latest. 

Please send up a prayer for her. I know getting spayed is routine surgery, but - really - any surgery is not routine, not for me and Lucy. It's all the way in Shelby Twp that I'm taking her - an hour from where I live (putting the hatchback down, and her crate fits nicely in there with a comfy blanket for when I place her in it after the surgery). I know she'll be out of it pretty much all the way home. At least I hope so (don't know what I'll do if she wakes up on the way home). 

She's such a sweet-tempered and good-natured dog. She's much better about her crate since it's smaller and we keep it by us in the family room. And the walks have gotten better now that I use positive reinforcement and "be a tree" when she pulls. I just stop, and she has learned to come back to me for a reward, a little treat and a "good girl" - so she associates good things with the leash being slack and not tight. With the walk being better, she listens to me more in other things as well. *sigh* Lucy as a wonderful companion, and has changed my life in more ways than I can count. She doesn't even know it. That's the kicker.  

Christina


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Sending good thoughts for Lucy's surgery. 
To be honest, if you have to drive an hour to get her there and then get her back, YOU fasting is not a great idea (as lovely as the thought is). You need to be alert and able to drive and respond to anything that comes up. 
She wont' suffer being fasted and it is for the best.

Good luck.


----------



## Lucy's_heart (Apr 21, 2010)

True. I didn't think of that! LOL I'll be sure to have breakfast before I go to drive all that way and eat something while I'm waiting around for her (no use driving home and driving back) to be ready for pick up five hours later, at 1:00 p.m.

Thanks for reminding me that I'm no good to her if I'm not alert! 

Christina


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Sending good vibes Lucy's way for a smooth surgery and quick recovery.


----------



## Lucy's_heart (Apr 21, 2010)

Awww thanks!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

That seems awful long. My vets say no water after midnight (for a 7:30 am appt), and no food after 8 pm. Are you POSITIVE about the times? For water too?


----------



## Lucy's_heart (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, it seems like an awful long time to me, too, but I'm positive that's what he said.


----------

